# Future breeding...



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely cute!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a tiny bundle of joy. Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cute! Are you worried at all that he will be too undersized to show or breed?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's adorable. It will be neat to see how he develops. 

Mischief...there's no size minimum in toy Poodles. I could show Maurice if I had the inclination to. I've seen some little dumplings at shows I've gone to that are about his size and all sprayed up....super cute.


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

In the research I've done (close to a year now!) I have found that the smaller the father the better for the mother. It's easier for her to pass the puppies that way.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

PBG, I know there is no minimum size, but it is very hard for the tiny ones to compete with the dogs who are a bit bigger. I had Misha looked at by 2 professional handlers, and they both said she was beautiful, especially her movement and her pigmentation, but that with her size it would be very expensive and take a very long time to finish. 

I was under the impression when breeding for conformation, the goal was to produce dogs that would be more competitive in the show ring.


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> PBG, I know there is no minimum size, but it is very hard for the tiny ones to compete with the dogs who are a bit bigger. I had Misha looked at by 2 professional handlers, and they both said she was beautiful, especially her movement and her pigmentation, but that with her size it would be very expensive and take a very long time to finish.
> 
> I was under the impression when breeding for conformation, the goal was to produce dogs that would be more competitive in the show ring.



This may be true. I've never shown before! The breeder thinks he will be around 5 pounds fully grown and under 10 inches. My female, Ezzy, is Just under 7 pounds and right at 10" or like a quarter of an inch above it. 

I'm familiar with the breed standards for TPoos, and that's what I was trying to base my breeding off of.


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh and he is not a "teacup" sized poodle or anything of the sort. I have a pedigree showing me that his ancestors are all right around his size, which isn't all that small for the toy poodle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is very cute and I hope he comes up to the standards that make him a winner in the show ring and has the health test results to be the right boy for your breeding plans. What are the recommended health tests for tpoos? What is or isn't done in comparison to testing for standards and minis?


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> He is very cute and I hope he comes up to the standards that make him a winner in the show ring and has the health test results to be the right boy for your breeding plans. What are the recommended health tests for tpoos? What is or isn't done in comparison to testing for standards and minis?


As far as I know (I still have two more years of learning) they have all of the same tests. I don't know all of the tests my vet has done for us.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

from what i've seen, tpoo breeders don't seem to test for as many diseases as, for example, spoo breeders.


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

patk said:


> from what i've seen, tpoo breeders don't seem to test for as many diseases as, for example, spoo breeders.


Actually, would you know of any thread with a list of these tests recommended for tpoos?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

ShelbyLRay said:


> Actually, would you know of any thread with a list of these tests recommended for tpoos?


if you go the ofa website, they do publish a list of recommended exams for tpoos. read their instructions carefully for listing exam results, as they have a time period that they adhere to strictly in publishing results.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ShelbyLRay said:


> Actually, would you know of any thread with a list of these tests recommended for tpoos?


 Others will know more, but here are some links you might want to look at.

Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information
http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/files/Health_Testing_in_Poodles.pdf
http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/TestsforToyPoodles.pdf


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He is absolutely adorable! Congratulations1


----------



## ShelbyLRay (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you all! I also breed hedgehogs and when I was first getting into it, I sought out help on a hedgehog breeding forum. They completely put me down, refusing to help me breed because it was "too hard for a girl to understand." I'm only 17, but I am well aware of fees that may apply and such. I am working on getting my groomer's license and opening my own dog kennel, grooming, and training facility. After a police dog search at my school today (someone got chased down because they ran lol) I have decided to go to Colorado (I think that's where it is) to be police dog training certified. I find it amazing that dogs have the ability to track down things that us people can't do and I want to express that talent in dogs. I won't breed toy poodles for long, I'll probably either switch to German shepherds or another breed used commonly in the police force or protection dog services. This will be after I've learned how to train them to track and protect or whatever else needs to be done. 
Sorry I just got off on a tangent lol. I do that often! I just want to thank you all for helping me start off as a great breeder so I can breed only the best and healthiest dogs to make even better puppies.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> PBG, I know there is no minimum size, but it is very hard for the tiny ones to compete with the dogs who are a bit bigger. I had Misha looked at by 2 professional handlers, and they both said she was beautiful, especially her movement and her pigmentation, but that with her size it would be very expensive and take a very long time to finish.
> 
> I was under the impression when breeding for conformation, the goal was to produce dogs that would be more competitive in the show ring.


Oh, that may very well be. My breeder thought Maurice could show...early on. But as he grew, he thought...nah. But he didn't think on account of his size I didn't get the impression, just that he looked ever so slightly longer than tall. But I remember at a show, waiting to go in the ring was the cutest little black girl...couldn't have been any bigger than Maurice. She was all sprayed up and apparently doing quite well, is what I heard someone in my group say. She was in a conti so she had to be a year old, but I seem to remember she hadn't been in it for long. 

If all I had was a tiny dog and wanted to show, I don't think I'd let that stop me. I might not go on too far because of the expense if it wasn't going anywhere but it might be fun to give it a go and just see. 

At any rate, I have no intention of showing Maurice. I'm full up with grooming a show coat. LOL.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

RECOMMENDED GENETIC & HEALTH TESTS FOR TOY POODLE BREEDING STOCK 

Minimal tests that should be done are:

1.Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)
Done by DNA from an approved laboratory

2. Eye Clearances/ CERF or OFA eye exam
To be done by a Board Certified Veterinary Ophthalmologist
yearly for breeding animals

3. Patellar Luxation OFA Certification
Done by palpation
To be done by Veterinarian and submitted to OFA

ADDITIONAL TESTS FOR TOY POODLES :
4. Legg-Calves-Perthes Disease (LCP)
Done by X-Ray & OFA Certified

5. Thyroid Blood tests

6. vonWillebrands Disease
(Rare in Toy Poodles but has been reported)
DNA test done with a cheek swab


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> He's adorable. It will be neat to see how he develops.
> 
> 
> 
> Mischief...there's no size minimum in toy Poodles. I could show Maurice if I had the inclination to. I've seen some little dumplings at shows I've gone to that are about his size and all sprayed up....super cute.



Wrong, you cannot show a mismark. Not unless you are going to hide the disqualification with hair coloring.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's perfect. He's perfect in every way. :angel:He's my_ perfect _tiny Poodle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> He's perfect. He's perfect in every way. :angel:He's my_ perfect _tiny Poodle.



Oh, I think that mismarks are adorable - I would love to get one myself someday. I just question the ethics of someone who would cover that up to bring them into the show ring.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what ethics?


----------

